# Triplets



## burlyfigured (Jun 18, 2018)

Rocky mountain Douglas fir

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 18, 2018)

Doesn't look like a softwood tree to me... Chuck


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## burlyfigured (Jun 18, 2018)

@Nature Man it is a conifer but still pretty hard. If @Mike1950 would kindly help this next picture is from a branch I cut

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2018)

Yep. Plenty of them in PNW. Giants on coast. Those must be fire or bug kill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## burlyfigured (Jun 18, 2018)

Thank you. You're right about the bugs too it has some pretty good tracks on the outside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2018)

burlyfigured said:


> Thank you. You're right about the bugs too it has some pretty good tracks on the outside.


Yep it is what happens when the tree huggers dictate policies based on pure emotion but absolutely no science. Then mother nature takes over- fire- then special interests take over , hire lawyers, drag salvage sales out till the resource is wasted then drop the suit. Montana is trying to pass legislation that makes them pay both sides and the state cost for such shenanigans.....


----------



## rob3232 (Jun 18, 2018)

Sure looks gaul darn pretty Pardon the pun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## burlyfigured (Jun 18, 2018)

Yes, it's frustrating. In the Rio grande national forest since 2006 they estimate there's 588,000 acres of beetle kill. They plan to cut 14,000 of that in 10 years. In half that time a majority will be deteriorated so they will no longer be of any use except cellulose. They should at least haul them for home logs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2018)

burlyfigured said:


> Yes, it's frustrating. In the Rio grande national since 2006 they estimate there's 588,000 acres of beetle kill. They plan to cut 14,000 of that in 10 years. In half that time a majority will be deteriorated so they will no longer be of any use except cellulose. They should at least haul them for home logs.


Same here- I have been saying for years we are preparing the forests for big fires- last yr it was bad.


----------



## burlyfigured (Jun 18, 2018)

I wish it could get better... Unfortunately probably not very soon though. It's sad to see the old giants go in fires that are larger than they naturally would be. Not to mention homes and livelihoods

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 18, 2018)

Jeff,

Are they galls, canker or burls? Either and any, I would love to add a piece to my wood collection as a reference. If you have any for sale, please tag me. Thank you.


----------



## burlyfigured (Jun 18, 2018)

@Mr. Peet They're burls. Yeah I can get you a piece it will probably be a couple of days though. I'll start a new thread and tag you, I'll try to find something else too you may not have also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

